# August meeting!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The August meeting is going to be this Sunday! 08-24. It will be hosted by Fred and he made a presentation about Dutch style aquariums. Will email address tomorrow.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It was originally posted at the 31st. Any particular reason its going a week earlier?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fred can't host on the 31st, he has a work related trip.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have sent a email with the meeting address, if there is any member that didnt received it please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 2 extra bristlenose plecos if anyone wants them. They are young adults about 1.5" long, I don't know which sex. Let me know, and I will bring them to the meeting.

Also will be bringing _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_, _Ludwigia repens x arcuata_, and emersed grown cuttings of _Alternanthera reineckii_ 'Rosaefolia'.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia'... yes please.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tugg said:


> Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia'... yes please.


They are yours! Please note that these are grown emersed in my high humidity paludarium. I have never been successful with the species in my Walstad tanks long term--they probably need CO2 and high light if submerged.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

at this time, I don't plan to attend.


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

New here! planning to attend the meeting! see you guys on sunday!


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

btw do I need anything to go? membership or somthing like that? dont remember if I paid my fee years ago when I moved to tx..


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Dues are collected each calendar year, since we're past the halfway mark it is at the reduced rate of $10 for the rest of 2014.

To just show up, you can come as a guest. However, to participate in the plant trading you would need to renew as member.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am trying to do an emersed foreground for my new 65Gallon tank so if anyone has any glosso or HC I would appreciate a small amount. Plans are to grow it emersed (which will grow much quicker) until I'm ready to fill and landscape. Can't trade much right now since I will be heavily stocking it from my other tanks when I get my driftwood situation resolved but have the standard stock of Bacopa Caroliniana, various crypts, limno aromatic, java fern and some anubias.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry this is late notice but I didn't know up until today if I could make this meeting or not. 

I just wanted to announce that if anyone has an overabundance of plants (or even fauna) they would not normally bring to the meeting to please do so. Me and a fellow teacher friend of mine are setting up a few tanks at school for some kiddos this year and we could really use a bunch of plants and critters for the setups. :hail::hail::hail:

Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing you all again after so long I've been away.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

If you are still in the area I have a ton of Dalmatian mollies you can have I can try and get all one sex if needed


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but unfortunately I'm just now seeing the post.


----------

